# RTE News headlines---twice every time



## 8till8 (29 Nov 2007)

Why does RTE Radio One insist on reading the news headlines twice?
For example on morning ireland the presenter will introduce the news on the hour by reading the headlines, then pass over to the newsreader who reads them again but with elaboration.

Is it that great Irish habit of repetition for effect?

Is it that great Irish habit of repetition for effect?


----------



## RMCF (29 Nov 2007)

You want to try watching Sky !!

They repeat everything all the time all the time. They tell you the headlines on the hour and then for the lazy gits who couldn't get into their seat in time, do it again at quarter past.

Some call it a slicker news service - I just call it ****. We are heading the way of CNN-like presentation. I had the misfortune of having to watch that for a fortnight on my honeymoon to see what was happening in the world and could not believe that all others aspire to be like it - it is so tacky its untrue.

It is a revelation to watch RTE News at 6 or Channel 4 news at 7 when watching the 24hr news channels during the day. You are actually treated like an adult.

And have the news read by a meteorologist rather than some dollybird.

Rant over.


----------



## Blinder (29 Nov 2007)

RMCF said:


> And have the news read by a meteorologist rather than some dollybird.
> 
> Rant over.



Personally I prefer them to do the weather.


----------



## TreeTiger (29 Nov 2007)

8till8 said:


> Why does RTE Radio One insist on reading the news headlines twice?


I don't know why, but I find it really annoying too!



RMCF said:


> You want to try watching Sky !!
> 
> They repeat everything all the time all the time. They tell you the headlines on the hour and then for the lazy gits who couldn't get into their seat in time, do it again at quarter past.


But I wouldn't think Sky news is the same as Radio One in that Sky is news all day long, whereas Radio One has a range of programmes.  Given that news is only a small percent of airtime, it seems a waste of such time to repeat the same headline right after we've heard it.

If I want wall to wall news I'll turn Sky on, but if I only want headline news I'd be inclined to turn the radio on, but the "echo" in Radio One's news has sent me over to Newstalk


----------



## z109 (29 Nov 2007)

My wife gets annoyed when I shout "the other fellow's just said that, say something new. This is supposed to be news". So I've stopped going it.

It's hugely irritating: and now over to Eileen, who I predict, through the power of my badly written script will say this. And then when there's finally someone interesting on, they tell us we'll have to leave it there, we're pushed for time so we can tell you the headlines twice.


----------



## gipimann (30 Nov 2007)

The headlines are repeated for one of two reasons (imho).....

* It's as a result of all those professional training courses the RTE staff went on - "tell them what you're going to tell them, then tell them, and at the end, tell them what you've told them!"

*The shorter attention span of the younger generation (some of them) means that it's got to be repeated! Haven't you ever watched Teletubbies? The small film is repeated immediately!!


----------



## rabbit (30 Nov 2007)

8till8 said:


> Why does RTE Radio One insist on reading the news headlines twice?
> For example on morning ireland the presenter will introduce the news on the hour by reading the headlines, then pass over to the newsreader who reads them again but with elaboration.
> 
> Is it that great Irish habit of repetition for effect?
> ...


 

You are right.  I do not know anyone who would think the RTE news is half as professionally presented as the foreign news services.   That despite the fact many RTE people - at least those I have met, if they are a representative sample - are overpaid and underworked.


----------



## Firefly (30 Nov 2007)

RTE do it with the weather on TV too...they start off by telling you the forecast for the next few days and then start over again...often contradicting themselves. Of course this all happens after they have told us what the weather was like today (the only part they get right). The only bit I wait for is the summary screens at the end...put them at the start and save me the hassle!!


----------



## Pique318 (30 Nov 2007)

I just use accuweather.com and metcheck.com. 

At least you can specify a location rather than Met eireann saying "Sunny spells with scattered showers, becoming heavy later" almost every day.


----------



## Johnny Boy (30 Nov 2007)

Pique318 said:


> I just use accuweather.com and metcheck.com.
> 
> At least you can specify a location rather than Met eireann saying "Sunny spells with scattered showers, becoming heavy later" almost every day.


Above quote is a met way to say "I have not a ffnn clue"


----------



## RMCF (30 Nov 2007)

I think for sheer 'dumber down' news you need to check out NewsBeat on BBC Radio 1.

Now that is bad. It is quite obviously aimed at the numbskulls of this world - but then you would need to be thick to listen to that nonsense of a station that plays about 3 songs an hour, while DJs prattle on thinking we all really care what they say.

Now look, you've got me started


----------



## AlastairSC (1 Dec 2007)

RMCF said:


> I had the misfortune of having to watch that for a fortnight on my honeymoon


----------



## RMCF (2 Dec 2007)

AlastairSC said:


>


 
In between doing other things


----------



## BOXtheFOX (2 Dec 2007)

Try staying in a hotel abroad and the only English speaking T.V. station is CNN. After watching the plastic presenters repeating the same story dozens of times as "breaking news", even the next day, you will happily watch the local channel even though you don't understand a word they are saying.


----------

